# error@mailfrom.com spam?



## Rupertt (29. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

sind die mail mit dem Absender error@mailfrom.com alles spam oder ist das eine Fehlkonfiguration?

Ich habe einige IPs von dennen diese mails kommen.

Grund das ich frage ist da ich gerade eine Domain von einem alten auf meinen neuen ispconfig server migriert habe und nicht möchte das evtl. mails verschwinden.


Danke

.r


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2010)

Was steht denn in den Mails drin?


----------



## Rupertt (30. Nov. 2010)

ups sorry,
hab vergessen zu erwähnen das diese mails von den spamfiltern abgelehnt werden.
Liegen diese irgetnwo im Dateisystem? 
Ich denke das diese ja schon vorher gedroppt werden und nicht irgentwo landen.


----------



## MaFlo (30. Nov. 2010)

Hallo Rupertt,

habe auch Einige bei mir in der Mail-Queue liegen mit dem Absender 'error@mailfrom.com'. Vermute es handelt sich um Antwortmails Deines Mailservers, der dem Mail-Absender informieren möchte, dass eine Zustellung der gesendeten Mail fehlgeschlagen ist.

Finden solltest Du die Mails unter /var/spool/postfix/deferred/...

und im jeweiligen Unterverzeichnis, abhängig von der 'Queue ID', siehe in ISPconfig > Überwachung > Mailwarteschlange anzeigen ...

Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob ich etwas falsch konfiguriert hab, denn die Mail bleiben in der Queue liegen, bis sie irgendwann verworfen werden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------

